# new Phoon



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 4, 2009)

Poor little guy has been kind overshadowed since I got him the day I won the Spaceliner. I dug up an 'S' Mattress seat still not correct, but better than the tan bmx seat that came with it.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 4, 2009)

nice color.is that 24" ?
the back-up ,is that cwc ?
i know you ride all your
bikes.the seat post are
all about the same height.
what are you eight foot ?
bet the storage rental
dude is getting rich off you.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 4, 2009)

It is a 26"

The other bike is one of the wifes Roadmasters - Prewar with a shockmaster I am pretty sure that is the wrong light on it.

I'm 6'1" 

You would win that bet, Thomas, he is slowly getting rich off of us.

A necessary evil until we buy a house


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 4, 2009)

a house is a great place to store bicycles.
altho... a maze of bicycles, & gitboxes,
may occur.hey, maybe i need to rent a
storage unit.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 4, 2009)

I bought a couple of bikes 15+ years ago from an old coot in small town Iowa- the usual retired guy with a rack of bikes in front of the house.  The difference was the whole house was the shop.  What used to be the living room had a tablesaw and a drill press in it.  Kitchen and bathroom were fully functional. and the bedrooms were packed with bikes. His wife had been griping about the bikes taking up too much room in the garage and basement, so when the house next door had been on the market for a couple of years he just went ahead and bought it.  The things you can do with cheap real estate- really, really cheap real estate!


----------



## Clownbrew (Oct 6, 2009)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I bought a couple of bikes 15+ years ago from an old coot in small town Iowa- the usual retired guy with a rack of bikes in front of the house.  The difference was the whole house was the shop.  What used to be the living room had a tablesaw and a drill press in it.  Kitchen and bathroom were fully functional. and the bedrooms were packed with bikes. His wife had been griping about the bikes taking up too much room in the garage and basement, so when the house next door had been on the market for a couple of years he just went ahead and bought it.  The things you can do with cheap real estate- really, really cheap real estate!




Forclosure next door got me a 3 bay garage!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, you never see coppertone Typhoons! Nice! Need to lose the pink grips though!


----------



## how (Oct 16, 2009)

*you need to,,,,*

put a kickstand on that baby


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah the grips have got to go, somewhere around here I have a set of prewar CWC handlebars that for some reason have a set of coppertone grips.
I just have to find them.

It has a kickstand, but our first snowfall had just melted so I had to lean bikes against stuff that day.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 16, 2009)

*Snow !*

you have snow allready ?

ready to snowboard !!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ready to snowboard.

The Typhoon is on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120485539552&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

